

Ask HN: How do Mint and Buxfer sync with online banking? - walterk

Are they basically logging in as a user normally would, and scraping or downloading the relevant data?  Or do banks provide another means of accessing that data?
======
oldgregg
Back during private beta I think someone told me that mint is using yodlee for
account aggregation (yodlee's moneycenter has awesome functionality, crap UI).
How does yodlee do it? No idea. Oh, this is interesting:
[http://www.bizorigin.com/2007/techcrunch40-top-company-
award...](http://www.bizorigin.com/2007/techcrunch40-top-company-award-
everything-mint-is-yodlee-again)

